# How to root Vivo v5 1601



## Brijesh1441 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.

I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery. 
I try to earse vivo recovery using " fastboot earse recovery " command but it not erased.

Please help me. 
If you have rooting file please attach it.
Thank you.


----------



## Gautamgzb2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Why you want to root......

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brijesh1441 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Root vivo v5 1601*

Because i want to run those apps who need root access.


----------



## Gautamgzb2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oho sorry
.
There is no method for root..
If in future available.
I tell you.

Brcause i also want root access on my vivo v5.....

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brijesh1441 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Please email me if you find how to root it. It will help me lot.*

Thank you for answering my quation.
And if you find any file related to root please upload it again thanks a lot


----------



## Gautamgzb2 (Mar 14, 2017)

OK. Sir

I will....

Thanks....

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## azzamy12 (Mar 22, 2017)

please send to my email if someone can root vivo v5 1601
[email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## edarkgm (Apr 2, 2017)

*If you find a way, told me too!*

I was also looking for a way to root my Vivo v5, guys I'll be happy if you can told me if you guys find a way too.
You can email me to [email protected]


----------



## Seeking Answer (Apr 9, 2017)

*I think there will be no root for us now in vivo series*

Ive been rooting all my phone after the time I bought it ..But know the Vivo V5 sims to be no root yet since it was released last year ... I dont think so if they r some developing root on this mobile cause Base on my Research (trying to find root) a lot of Early released vivo models still has no root ... 

But still hoping someone would might configure the rooting on this devices ...lets just hope guys .

Xda more power ..


----------



## azzamy12 (Apr 16, 2017)

*how to unlock bootloader vivo v5?*

how to unlock bootloader vivo v5?​


Brijesh1441 said:


> Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
> Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.
> 
> I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gilmay (Apr 16, 2017)

I want root my vivo.. Please help me


----------



## amielware (May 15, 2017)

Any new updates for vivo 1601 guys? I can't use my apps requires root. TIA ?


----------



## KIDev (May 15, 2017)

KingRoot to help.


----------



## amielware (May 16, 2017)

KIDev said:


> KingRoot to help.

Click to collapse



KingRoot? It's not working.


----------



## Nishant Bhagat (May 16, 2017)

By Farmaroot... Install it...
Next, under the “Select an action to execute after root“, choose “Install Superuser“. Once done, click on “Gandalf” under the list of exploits. 
Framaroot will take one or two minutes to root your device once it does, you will get a success message stating Superuser and SU binary installed in your device. It will also ask you to reboot your smartphone.
 Just reboot your smartphoneto finish the rooting procedure.


----------



## baburocks (May 18, 2017)

*stock firmware plss*



Nishant Bhagat said:


> By Farmaroot... Install it...
> Next, under the “Select an action to execute after root“, choose “Install Superuser“. Once done, click on “Gandalf” under the list of exploits.
> Framaroot will take one or two minutes to root your device once it does, you will get a success message stating Superuser and SU binary installed in your device. It will also ask you to reboot your smartphone.
> Just reboot your smartphoneto finish the rooting procedure.

Click to collapse




need stock rom flashable via spft....android 6.0


----------



## DarkWolf (Jul 2, 2017)

is there way to root vivo v5? i want to root too


----------



## nopenope99 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi All.....

I just bought a new vivo v5s 1612 couple days ago, and I want to root it but it seems there's no thread mention how to root it. I dont want to root it with kingroot, kingoroot etc coz it's not stable. I need yo use some apps required root access. If anyone can help me please......thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2017)

I want to root also


----------



## DarkWolf (Jul 27, 2017)

i tried all possible ways to root,only can root if someone ports twrp or any other custom recovery


----------



## Brijesh1441 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.

I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery. 
I try to earse vivo recovery using " fastboot earse recovery " command but it not erased.

Please help me. 
If you have rooting file please attach it.
Thank you.


----------



## vivek_sn (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi bro iam also having same problem if u get any solution for this please mail me [email protected] 
Plzzz.


----------



## DarkWolf (Aug 8, 2017)

Brijesh1441 said:


> Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
> Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.
> 
> I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



you said you successfully installed universal recovery,can you post link in OP so i can do something with that, will try to root


----------



## eggshiatlee (Aug 11, 2017)

hey, can you tell me how to unlock bootloader vivo v5? cause i need to unlock bootloader this phone before backup firmware and create a scatter file for port TWRP Recovery.
send me email  [email protected]

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




nirav1996 said:


> i tried all possible ways to root,only can root if someone ports twrp or any other custom recovery

Click to collapse



maybe i can port a twrp, but i need to know how to unlock this phone...this my first time use Vivo Phone.


----------



## DarkWolf (Aug 12, 2017)

eggshiatlee said:


> hey, can you tell me how to unlock bootloader vivo v5? cause i need to unlock bootloader this phone before backup firmware and create a scatter file for port TWRP Recovery.
> send me email  [email protected]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



so first you have to enable developer mode than enable OEM unlock, after that, you need adb
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/recovery-twrp-3-0-2-lenovo-tab3-7-tb3-t3468589
there are plenty of instructions with tool


----------



## Samaunrobin (Aug 12, 2017)

*can't rooting my vivo v5*

Please anyone is know how to root vivo v5, please help me to root vivo v5, you can mail me [email protected]


----------



## Abhay2311 (Aug 20, 2017)

*asking*

how did u unlock the boot loader of vivo v5s.


----------



## DarkWolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Abhay2311 said:


> how did u unlock the boot loader of vivo v5s.

Click to collapse



go to settings,more settings, about phone
than hit baseband version 6-7 times to enable developer mode 
after that go to developer mode and enable OEM unlock
hit thanks if it helped


----------



## tresdeaths (Aug 31, 2017)

i tried to flash a twrp , but it failed ..
it said that remote : download recovery not allowed


----------



## bhashkar sharma (Sep 4, 2017)

I was also looking for a way to root my Vivo v5, guys I'll be happy if you can told me if you guys find a way too.
You can email me to [email protected]


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 4, 2017)

I just came here to say that vivo devices can't be unlocked for now, thus can't be rooted -for now-


----------



## skellum (Sep 6, 2017)

Brijesh1441 said:


> Because i want to run those apps who need root access.

Click to collapse



Try flashing back to stock rom by going here
Extract the downloaded stock firmware to your computer.
After extracting, you will get the firmware file, Flash Tool, driver and instructions on how to flash
Install the USB driver on your computer (skip if already installed)
Follow the How-to-flash guide.


----------



## andresatria (Sep 26, 2017)

*root vivo v5*

please help
root vivo v5
[email protected]


----------



## arifarifarif (Oct 11, 2017)

*how u have  unlock vivo v5 bootloader*



azzamy12 said:


> how to unlock bootloader vivo v5?​

Click to collapse



bro how u have unlock bootloader can u tell me fast


----------



## arifarifarif (Oct 12, 2017)

*How u have ublock bootloader*



Brijesh1441 said:


> Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
> Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.
> 
> I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro how u have unlock vivo v5 bootloader plz tell me quick plz.


----------



## Murugavel Ambalavanan (Oct 23, 2017)

I want also root my Vivo v5 Plus. can you share it by [email protected]


----------



## Andrea Leo (Jan 25, 2018)

*Tell me how to root vivo v5*

If some one has rooted vivo v5 pls info me too, Bcz I have been trying to root it Bcz to hack games do pls help me if you have found how to root it e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## maheshkumardj23 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Google camera*

Plzz compact the  google camera for 7.0 potriat mode nd hdr+


----------



## lovelyuppi (Feb 6, 2018)

azzamy12 said:


> how to unlock bootloader vivo v5?​

Click to collapse



how to unlock bootloader in vivo v5


----------



## sumitarora2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Brijesh1441 said:


> Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
> Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.
> 
> I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use twrp builder app to request a recovery for your device


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2018)

Plzz help mee


----------



## Brijesh1441 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.

I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery. 
I try to earse vivo recovery using " fastboot earse recovery " command but it not erased.

Please help me. 
If you have rooting file please attach it.
Thank you.


----------



## vivek_sn (Jun 22, 2018)

Brijesh1441 said:


> Anyone know how to root vivo v5 1601.
> Because its twrp or other custom recovery is not availble.
> 
> I unlocked its bootloader and install sucessfully universal recovery but when i reboot after installing twrp recovery there is no twrp recovery i get vivo recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse






Bro can you mail me how u unlocked bootloader and installed custom recovery plz send me the drivers and recovery image 

My mail: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2020)

Please tell me also about rooting vivo v5 
Email me :- [email protected]


----------

